# Raspberry Pi music player



## dndlnx (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm using Arch Linux on Model B. It runs Music Player Daemon, and outputs over USB. It works good, but could I achieve the same thing with FreeBSD? I haven't seen a single mention of anyone doing this.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2014)

Well, there's audio/musicpd. The tricky part will be to get everything to compile and build.


----------



## dndlnx (Nov 27, 2014)

Tricky how? I know zilch about the ARM release. Is there audio yet? 

Do you think this is even worth trying?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2014)

Building and installing FreeBSD itself isn't a problem. That part works just fine. It's the other ports/packages that's going to be an issue. Not everything builds, not everything works. You have to keep in mind that ARM is still a Tier 2 platform. As such it doesn't get as much attention as the Tier 1 platforms.


----------



## acheron (Nov 27, 2014)

There is no audio yet on the Raspberry. There is a package repository for current (thanks to Sean Bruno for that), see this thread:
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2014-September/009152.html


----------

